# Game 14: Pacers @ Heat (11/22/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, November 22, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Jerry Stackhouse
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hibbert has played well this year. Last season were crushed the Pacers and always got Hibbert in very early foul trouble. Hopefully we can do that again tomorrow night. Lets hope Wade is able to go in this one.

The Pacers might get Collison back for this one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hibbert is a little scary. Lebron hopefully takes care of Granger. They've got a ton of shooters on this team - so we gotta be ready. 

Hopefully Dwyane's ok to go.

We want Pitt too!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

McRoberts is so slouchy-looking. We need to come out strong and forget who we're playing. Blindly dominate. This team needs a major confidence boost. 

It's too bad we don't have JO for this one...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I would love to have Hibbert here. I still think he is going to emerge as one of the best Cs in the league.





Smithian said:


> I would do anything for a 7'2 center with a complete game...
> ...
> Hibbert would be perfect for our halfcourt scheme. He is a very good passer, takes up a lot of room, sets hard screen, and has shown serious back to basket potential at times when the Pacers took time to slow it down and toss it inside to him. On defense he blocks some shots and tries hard.





Adam said:


> Hibbert sucks. Not to be a jerk, but the first time in 7 years that we get cap space and you guys are talking about scrubs like Roy Hibbert and Arroyo. Let's focus on talented basketball players.





Adam said:


> Please don't act like I don't know who Roy Hibbert is. I've seen him play since his first year of college. He's not a starter anywhere and probably not even a backup on a good team





Wade County said:


> Roy Hibbert is not as good a player as Mike Beasley. Period.


I'd like to point out after Dee-Zy and I were ridiculed for revealing our high opinion of Roy Hibbert, he is averaging a nice 17 ppg, 10 rpg, 3 bpg, and 3 apg. Not bad?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> I'd like to point out after Dee-Zy and I were ridiculed for revealing our high opinion of Roy Hibbert, he is averaging a nice 17 ppg, 10 rpg, 3 bpg, and 3 apg. Not bad?


11 games on a bad team is irrelevant. Stats on bad teams don't mean anything.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Adam said:


> 11 games on a bad team is irrelevant. Stats on bad teams don't mean anything.


Hibbert is insanely talented and a top 10 Center in the NBA. You would love to have him on the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No doubt i'd take him on this roster. Then again, at this point i'd take Kwame Brown..

Darren Collison will play tonight for the Pacers while Wade is a gametime decision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Dwyane Wade on court for unusually early shooting, an encouraging sign when it comes to his playing status for tonight.


Hopefully that's a good sign


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> I'd like to point out after Dee-Zy and I were ridiculed for revealing our high opinion of Roy Hibbert, he is averaging a nice 17 ppg, 10 rpg, 3 bpg, and 3 apg. Not bad?


I still think Mike's the better player, but Hibbert has done suprisingly well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This from ESPN:

_Veteran Juwan Howard would likely replace Haslem in the rotation, with LeBron James and *James Jones also expected to see more time at power forward*. *Spoelstra also would not rule out taking a look at rookie Dexter Pittman to help fill the rebounding void*. Jerry Stackhouse is likely to start at shooting guard if Wade is unable to play._

If JJ sees time at Power Forward....holy crap are we gonna get owned 

Terrible idea


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron at the 4 is something I've3 been wanting to see for a while. We were up big throughout, but I would have loved to have seen him play some 4 in the Suns game. I dont get why we didnt see that. Why not test it out against a team that was playing Hedo at the 4, and while being up 20? What's the harm?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron at the 4 is fine. I have no problem with him playing it in certain circumstances (e.g. tonight against the Pacers or against the Suns). But JJ at the 4 is an idea that should never, ever be mentioned again. Horrible.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> 11 games on a bad team is irrelevant. Stats on bad teams don't mean anything.


even if he's in a bad team, you cant ignore these numbers. he's no Wilt chamberlain , but putting up those numbers in the NBA is no easy task. I'd pick him over Jor-El any day---im pretty sure he wont air-ball a wide open layup.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> 11 games on a bad team is irrelevant. Stats on bad teams don't mean anything.


You also said Joel Anthony was just as good as Kendrick Perkins. So I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sMaK said:


> You also said Joel Anthony was just as good as Kendrick Perkins. So I don't know what to believe anymore.


Defensively I still think he is. His offense was getting better last year but he has regressed.

We wouldn't be in such a mess right now if Spoo hadn't ****ed up the bench by taking Joel out of the starting lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is back and in the starting lineup tonight.

Pacers are starting Rush at SG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a link? ATDHE isnt working

EDIT: nvm


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^its working now.

UD on crutches. Tough to see.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sad to see UD out. Not to be insensitive, but if there is a silver lining at least the UD/Bosh frontcourt is scrapped. That thing does not work.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Collison is schooling Arroyo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap start sigh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

offensive rebounding hurting us already.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Welcome to Cleveland, FL.

Should be our forum banner.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice dish Arroyo to ZZZZZ for the slam!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo2Z

That was nice...and totally unexpected.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo and Z are playing smarter than Wade and Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL at that pic of Z in a suit


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron posting up and kicking it to Bosh for the jumper. Role reversal much?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z is off to a great start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you for not taking that 3 Wade...

nice pass to Arroyo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus we have an old ass frontcourt!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Juwon already comes up empty on two rebounding opportunities. I actually think he will play well for us though...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A Howard and Jamaal front court. Lets see how they rebound


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade off the handoff from Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is it bad that I just expect Wade and Lebron to miss free throws these days. I always just assume its a brick.

Wish we'd use Dexter. We could use some young legs in that frontcourt - Jamaal/Howard has no lift whatsoever.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Love Magloire. Take notes Bosh. That's how you box out. It's not complicated.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hibbert picks up his 2nd. 

Jamaal banks in a free throw :laugh:

Then almost airballs the 2nd :nonono:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a ridiculous shot! Wtf


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hah, nice shot Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a shot by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seems like the more difficult of J's, the easier they are for Lebron. He's been hitting those last second, off balance, end of quarter shots with regularity for years now

22-19 Miami after 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwayne is playing sooooo sloppy


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's like all of our shots are difficult and the other team is playing fast and getting easy scores. Our pace is so dumb.

Why are we playing slow with small guys? It's not like we have a big man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade misses a shot, and his guy beats him down the floor and it leads to an easy fastbreak basket. 

That's been happening way too much this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pacers playing well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, TJ Ford is ballin' tonight! What a shot to beat the buzzer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ford and Collison killing us. The PG trend continues.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7-15 from the line...are you kidding me people?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7 points in 6 2nd quarter minutes.

With Wade and Bosh on the floor to begin the 2nd and Lebron now in, how the **** is that possible?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wonder if the coaching staff realizes that all this time practicing defense is pointless with a ****ty offense. You can't set up a defense when the other team is constantly rebounding your terrible shots and taking off.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

At least Bosh is playing well


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We need to feed the ball to Bosh, get it to him every possession


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are playing so bad. It's like the Pacers are all of the sudden the Celtics.

How is this possible.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I wonder if the coaching staff realizes that all this time practicing defense is pointless with a ****ty offense. You can't set up a defense when the other team is constantly rebounding your terrible shots and taking off.


No need to wonder. You know the answer as well as I do lol.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Need to ride Bosh on offense, the Pacers can't guard him and he's getting to the line. Wade probably shouldn't be playing tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miami needs someone to step it up from the bench; Pacers bench is destroying theirs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Danny Granger with the 4-point play! Nice.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And Arroyo gives away the 4pt play. Great.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a disaster


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is ugly to watch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heat getting blown out. ****ing Ridiculous. What does it take for Spoelstra to get fired? If Riley doesn't want to coach the team he should still fire Spo and bring in someone with more experience.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> Miami needs someone to step it up from the bench; Pacers bench is destroying theirs.


Arroyo just commits a foul giving a 4 point play and I'm here scratching my head wondering why Mario Chalmers can't get on the court.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Keep feeding Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What the **** is this crap!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Heat getting blown out. ****ing Ridiculous. What does it take for Spoelstra to get fired? If Riley doesn't want to coach the team he should still fire Spo and bring in someone with more experience.


Jeff Van Gundy is the best coach without a job. Do it Riles.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

LOL this is a joke


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron turning the ball over too much today too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Outworked. Outhustled. Outplayed.

Joke.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh didn't even jump to contest that shot. This guy is a flat out bad defender.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade and Lebron are sucking today


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Pacers have channeled the same team that played against Denver a couple of weeks ago. They're not missing anything.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron and Wade are a combined 2-10 with 7 turnovers. 0-3 from downtown. 3-7 from the line.

That's just pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Pacers offensive system is just so much better than ours. Then again, not saying much since all the Heat do run is pick and roll after pick and roll, after pick and roll.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Meanwhile we have TJ Ford killing us and Brandon Rush on triple double watch.

Seriously, what the hell is going on.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nobody looks like they care right now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is boring and disgusting. These guys need a coach that is going to kick their ass's. I haven't seen Lebron play an intense minute of basketball yet this season. These guys are too busy complaining about not wanting to play point guard or playing too many minutes, or not wanting to play center--it's like they forgot their goal was to win a championship. Pacers are goodish, but the Heat are making them look like goddamn champions.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> The Pacers offensive system is just so much better than ours. Then again, not saying much since all the Heat do run is pick and roll after pick and roll, after pick and roll.


Pick and Pop. They don't even roll!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I think these guys are begging for the coach to tear them a new one but Spo just can't do that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We look like we are playing in slow mo.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron starting to play with some agression. Why doesn't he play like this to start? He can go to the basket at will and teams are guarding him one on one. In his Cav days if it was one on one he was going to the basket. Now he's settling too much. Too passive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dexter doesnt look very active...in a suit...??


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hope we cut Pittman and he ends up starting somewhere. These scumbags (coaches) deserve it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bosh needs to be featured more in this offense


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade and LeBron are not halfcourt players. Pick up the pace!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's sad when Eddie House is taking an intentional foul at the end of the half and I thought he was playing his honest defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just an ugly, ugly half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That has got to be the most uninspiring, insipid, pathetic Heat basketball i've witnessed in some time. Get some fire. Have some pride. Your letting the _Pacers_ wipe your ass on your home floor! They've got Danny Granger and a bunch of nobodies!

What is wrong with this team...ugh...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Interesting tweet from Ira: 

Heat simply needs something to shake it out of its malaise, and it won't be this crowd -- as Riley watches alongside his staff on baseline. less than 20 seconds ago via web


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

10 turnovers at the half, we had 6 all last game (which we lost anyway).

I'm so pissed right now.

Wade has 2 points and letting Brandon Rush look like George Gervin. Lebron has taken 5 shots. What are you guys doing?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Riles oughta walk in there and tear the whole team a new one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

On the positive side:
Z and Magloire have looked pretty good. I wonder why it took so long to move Magloire into the rotation? The Joel Anthony experiment just looks worse and worse every day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Wade and LeBron are not halfcourt players. Pick up the pace!


Yet you just know that the central halftime theme will be defense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm really starting the rethink the Spoo thing.

Let's be real. This is a guy who 2 years ago couldn't even do a defense for offense and vice versa substitution. It took him a year to do his first one. This is a guy who subs out the player with the hot hand.

Nobody cared when we were coming off 15 wins but we can't entertain this guy anymore. He's too immature and he isn't producing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You can look at Lebron's face on some of those sub patterns and tell Lebron doesn't know what's going on with them. He looks beside himself on the bench half the time wondering what the **** Spoelstra is trying to do.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> On the positive side:
> Z and Magloire have looked pretty good. I wonder why it took so long to move Magloire into the rotation? The Joel Anthony experiment just looks worse and worse every day.


Spo is patient and understands sample sizes, short term variance, etc which is good. At the same time, you can see how this style of thinking can be a big detriment to the team as well because he will take FOREVER to acknowledge that a change needs to be made. I was surprised Joel got the hook so quickly to be honest, I expected at least until game 20 or so.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> On the positive side:
> Z and Magloire have looked pretty good. I wonder why it took so long to move Magloire into the rotation? The Joel Anthony experiment just looks worse and worse every day.


The team was winning with Joel. We still had the #1 defense in the league with Joel starting.

Since starting Z we've had nothing but tough games except that Phoenix game (no coincidence they're the smallest team in the league).

Toronto and Charlotte were way too close games and Memphis kicked our butts. It's not pretty but Joel produces. Get Arroyo out and cut down the dribble penetration and pray Bosh nuts up and the rebounding issues Joel was scapegoated for disappear.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Words don;t describe how annoyed i am right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Well 1st off we have to pick up our intensity on defense"

See, defense was what was the main thing being talked about at the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron for the and1 off the wade steal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Spo is patient and understands sample sizes, short term variance, etc which is good. At the same time, you can see how this style of thinking can be a big detriment to the team as well because he will take FOREVER to acknowledge that a change needs to be made. I was surprised Joel got the hook so quickly to be honest, I expected at least until game 20 or so.


You bring up the best point of all. I think his past history is the greatest indictment of his incompetence.

How many times did he swear up and down that Chalmers in his rookie year was a good defender? He went on the radio, spoke to the media, etc. and defended Chalmers saying he was a great defender and he didn't have trouble keeping defenders in front of him.

This was in the face of every fan in South Florida complaining that Chalmers played matador defense.

Then after all his defense of Chalmers he takes him out of the rotation because of defense. Biggest mea culpa ever.

He even claimed that he had stats we didn't. He said how great a defender Chalmers was. Now he can't even get on the floor.

Then he wants to start Joel and now Joel isn't even good enough to be the backup and 15 minutes? WTF?! That makes NO sense. How can somebody go from a starter to out of the rotation? Isn't that an admission of being wrong?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful play by the Pacers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well done Z


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ilgauskas smarting off a charge.

November. We're gonna wear down our horse in November. God help us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 3333

He loves that spot


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Joel has been terrible though. He was a waste out there. What did he do well besides block a shot every now and then?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Our offense is Wade pump fake, pass to Lebron, Lebron pump fake, pass to Bosh, Bosh pump fake, REPEAT


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh that **** works in Toronto not America. Nut up you coward.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think its safe to say Dwyane needs to sit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stop shooting 3's, Dwyane.

Z has been our most consistent player tonight. I cant believe I just wrote that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade seriously can look like the worst player in the league on some nights, its absurd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Would someone make a decision!? Pump fake pump fake pump fake....


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

McRoberts looks like a drunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z is carrying us. How pitiful is this?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> Would someone make a decision!? Pump fake pump fake pump fake....


This is the product of late passes, poor spacing, and uncertainty. Sound familiar?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Z has been terrific tonight. He's alone there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The night just gets worse for Dwyane


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade is just forcing it. He's just not feeling it tonight. Get Lebron the ball.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Can we please just get Bosh the ball and isolate? I feel like we havnt gotten him teh ball enough.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is playing terrible yet we're giving it to him nonstop. Guys, he's not on tonight. We have 2 other stars to work through right now who arent playing AS bad.

This team right now, smfh.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Apparently the Jamaal Tinsley era is ending in Indiana.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not only is Dwyane killing our offense, Brandon Rush is POTG....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade isnt even trying to stay with Rush.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think the refs have been excellent. All of their calls have been right.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is playing horrible but look at these shots he is forcing up. Is this last year's roster or something? There is no offensive system or role for him, it's literally just him and Lebron taking turns going 1 on 1 with the occasional pick and roll or Bosh post up. Lakers run the triangle, Boston has a beautiful motion offense, Orlando has their post up + spot up game, what is the point of our offense? Is there any logic or identity to it? All teams need to do is pack the paint and its over unless we are hitting spot up threes and mid-range shots on the pick and roll. We need an offensive mind so badly its not even funny.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

On the bright side, Arroyo seems to be able to hit that corner 3 now


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade is playing horrible but look at these shots he is forcing up. Is this last year's roster or something? There is no offensive system or role for him, it's literally just him and Lebron taking turns going 1 on 1 with the occasional pick and roll or Bosh post up. Lakers run the triangle, Boston has a beautiful motion offense, Orlando has their post up + spot up game, what is the point of our offense? Is there any logic or identity to it? All teams need to do is pack the paint and its over unless we are hitting spot up threes and mid-range shots on the pick and roll. We need an offensive mind so badly its not even funny.


Strange coincidence that Stan Van Gundy would be the perfect coach for this team. Fiery, not afraid to get in anybody's face, and an offensive genius.



PoetLaureate said:


> On the bright side, Arroyo seems to be able to hit that corner 3 now


He could hit 20 and not earn back the points he gives away.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What's LeBron doing jacking up threes? :laugh:

This is sad to watch, but I love it.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Jumpshot. Jumpshot. Jumpshot. Jumpshot. Jumpshot. Jumpshot. Jumpshot. Jumpshot. Jumpshot. Jumpshot.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade is playing horrible but look at these shots he is forcing up. Is this last year's roster or something? There is no offensive system or role for him, it's literally just him and Lebron taking turns going 1 on 1 with the occasional pick and roll or Bosh post up. Lakers run the triangle, Boston has a beautiful motion offense, Orlando has their post up + spot up game, what is the point of our offense? Is there any logic or identity to it? All teams need to do is pack the paint and its over unless we are hitting spot up threes and mid-range shots on the pick and roll. We need an offensive mind so badly its not even funny.


our players are so underutilized. last couple of years the excuse was that we didnt have enough talent so everything in the playbook was to give it to Wade. this year? whats the excuse now? I dont understand why some ppl say MIA play like Cleveland, when in reality, this is how theyve been running their offense for the last 3 years.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow a legit play to Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Would somebody nut up and take this game on!?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't believe we're still in this game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Why the **** do we collapse 3 players on TJ Ford and leave a player wide open for 3???

And on the other hand, we have Wade and Bron who can't shoot 3s and keeps jacking them up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarassing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team is allergic to rebounds..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, Pacers with a ton of offensive boards and nothing to show for it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

3 Offensive Rebounds?!?!?! Wtf!!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Crazy Andy would be a better coach right now


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> our players are so underutilized. last couple of years the excuse was that we didnt have enough talent so everything in the playbook was to give it to Wade. this year? whats the excuse now? I dont understand why some ppl say MIA play like Cleveland, when in reality, this is how theyve been running their offense for the last 3 years.


Yup.

I said last year we would win 50 games. We had the roster to do it. People are finding out this year how good Dorell and Beasley are.

The media acted like we overachieved winning 47 games but I think we have underachieved with Spoo.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team has used the foul to give twice this game. Where was it against Rudy Gay?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The good news: 10 pt game

The bad news: we'll be lucky to score 10 this quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> I can't believe we're still in this game.


That's what's weird about this team. No matter how horrible they've played at times this season, they've been in every single game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> This team has used the foul to give twice this game. Where was it against Rudy Gay?


Where was it against Paul Pierce a couple years ago? No improvement. No growth. Worse than the rookies he grinds up and doesn't play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> This team has used the foul to give twice this game. Where was it against Rudy Gay?


Like you wrote earlier, Spo is stubborn.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

LOL Juwan Howard drew the D in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron finally hits a 3

And of course we cant grab the rebound.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we rebound?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Lebron please do more of that and stop settling for jumpers!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Honestly, we dont deserve to be anywhere near them in this game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

34 FT attempts, and down 7...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The free throw disparity is pretty crazy; props to the Pacers for still holding the lead.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> This team has used the foul to give twice this game. Where was it against Rudy Gay?


From April against Boston:



> First, they didn’t foul, despite having a foul to give. That one’s understandable, as an ill-advised foul at the wrong time would send Pierce to the line with a chance to end the game. As for the second point of emphasis – why didn’t the Miami Heat know exactly what Paul Pierce was going to do? Heat coach Erik Spoelstra claimed ignorance. (ESPNBoston)
> 
> “They have so many different late-game situations, if you go through their [game video] edits, there’s no pattern,” said Spoelstra. “They have so many proven 25-point-per-game scorers on their roster, they just usually go with the hot hand.
> 
> ...


http://www.celticstown.com/tag/erik-spoelstra/page/2/

He always has an excuse. The Excuse would be a good nickname if we didn't already have Spoo.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This team is a joke


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It was dumb to take Lebron out during the middle of a run. The reason the bench is so anemic tonight is because Lebron and Wade aren't setting them up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Never want to hear anything bad about our fans again. They're still there cheering for this garbage. They should have left already.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Someone should send Spo a memo that he has Wade, Bosh, and Lebron on his team.

It should not be this hard to score!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This is incredible.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

They are kicking our ass on the glass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, WTF?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

On the glass? Or everything?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I love how much Eric Reid is playing up the loss of Udonis Haslem as the main reason the Heat are "down in the dumps"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Pacers sure do shoot a lot of jumpshots.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Basel said:


> The Pacers sure do shoot a lot of jumpshots.


That's what O'Brien likes. What do you think we have Posey for?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Neither team can buy a bucket right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ive had enough


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I give McRoberts credit for sticking in there and taking the charge, but how about the reach-in on Rush?

Anyways, I'm out...this team will continue to tred water until Spo gets fired.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Send Spoo packing. He and Brad Childress can start the League of Stubborn Know-it-all Gentlemen. Spoo probably has plenty of stats showing how they can take over the world in a year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What excuses do you think Spo will use tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is some of the most uninspiring, uninterested efforts i've seen from the Heat in a long time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> What excuses do you think Spo will use tonight?


I'm sure he'll overlook the offensive issues and somehow focus on the D.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm done watching this garbage


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> What excuses do you think Spo will use tonight?


He doesn't make excuses in blowouts. He saves excuses for close losses.

Games like tonight he blames on defense. He will say the defense didn't play well. Insert some stupid "purity" and "energy" quotes and presto.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wwww.firespo.com

Free PITTMAN AND RILEY!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I must admit, as a guy who can't stand the Heat, this is pretty awesome to see. Big game on Wednesday night at Orlando. 

Granger with a couple of daggers.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

SD, can I use your Spoo signature gif?

I know Gio will join us as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> He doesn't make excuses in blowouts. He saves excuses for close losses.
> 
> Games like tonight he blames on defense. He will say the defense didn't play well. Insert some stupid "purity" and "energy" quotes and presto.


"The defensive disposition wasnt there from the start"

Something like that will come out of his mouth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> I must admit, as a guy who can't stand the Heat, this is pretty awesome to see. Big game on Wednesday night at Orlando.


Why cant you stand the Heat?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> "The defensive disposition wasnt there from the start"
> 
> Something like that will come out of his mouth.


I'm 100% sure we could guess the quote exactly if we wanted to try. Haven't we actually done that in the past? :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The Pacers managed to score 93, that's enough for Spo to blame it on defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8-6, 2 losses in a row, and we have a Magic team who is looking for blood coming up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Why cant you stand the Heat?


Because I don't like LeBron or Bosh. I think Wade is awesome, though. Plus, I hate all potential threats to the Lakers. :laugh:

Wade had his 2nd worst shooting night of his career, going 1/13.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It looked like Spoelstra was laughing in the fourth quarter. I guess that's all you can do. I think he's so far in over his head it's not even funny. He's a glorified video assistant. That's why it takes him so long to make adjustments and why he doesn't have an overiding vision(his one thing, defense he got from Riley). He won't change anything until he's studied it on tape. He can't percieve the game as it's happening and thus because of it sticks to the script too much.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What once was a great bench with Z and Haslem now scores just 4 points. Excellent job injecting a jumpshooting big into a starting lineup with two scoring champs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even Ira is going in on Spo tonight. 1st the Riley mention and now this..


> IraHeatBeat Dwyane Wade now 1 of 13 from the field. It's sad, but also troubling that Erik Spoelstra can't set him up for easier looks.


I guess you cant point anywhere else anymore.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I wish we would have got Bosh the ball more. Wade was off, Bron wasn't really on eiter


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What was with the Heat tonight? Not only did they play terribly, but they acted like they gave up for the entire 2nd half when they were only down 10 or so. No drive to win, whatsoever.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is the most vicious case of karma I've seen in a while. This idiot started Yakhouba Diawara multiple times and now he's failing with two scoring champions. Meanwhile, Beasley is flourishing. You can only con the people for so long with bull**** and lies.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bosh has played well the past few games. He's no longer the scapegoat.

When they play these slow low possessions games it makes the margin of error so small that you need all big three to play great. Whereas if you played a faster pace it would get everyone involved, and get easy looks for guys who are struggling(Wade).


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

listening to the radio about a week ago, a football coach was being interviewed and he made a good point. when a player struggles, be it issues with the team, or past their prime or whatever, then they simply get replaced since he/she is the "problem". But when you have the _entire_ team playing like shiit, unresponsive, lacking effort and well...pretty much despondent, then the "problem" lies in the coaching. 

I can understand the learning process...this being a new team and all, but theres no excuse when you got most, if not all the players in a basketball team (a talented one by the way) playing with no motivation, hustle and effort. Somethings got to give. You cant blame all the players, especially since most of them have so many accomplishments and excellent reputations as basketball players. Something is clearly wrong either with the head coach, or the coaching staff in general.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> This is the most vicious case of karma I've seen in a while. This idiot started Yakhouba Diawara multiple times and now he's failing with two scoring champions. Meanwhile, Beasley is flourishing. You can only con the people for so long with bull**** and lies.


Haha Dorrell Wright too. I always wondered why they never played Wright, eventually I decided it was because he wasn't that good. But it seems that was far from the case.

How is Earl Barron doing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> What once was a great bench with Z and Haslem now scores just 4 points. Excellent job injecting a jumpshooting big into a starting lineup with two scoring champs.


Z with the 2nd unit was working so well. It gave Lebron an easy option when he's out there with 4 bench players. Now that UD is out, he was out there with Juwan and Jamaal, which takes away that pick and pop which had been working so well.

The obvious change in the starting lineup was the PG position. It just makes too much sense. Mario can actually push the ball if he got the ball in the backcourt, is a threat from 3 and not just the corners, and Wade and Arroyo work well together and is something you can go to when Lebron is out of the game.

Im just not liking how we always hand the ball to Lebron or Wade in the backcourt, even when Carlos or Eddie have the ball. They are two of the fastest players at their position. Get them on the wings and running. Not slowing down and having to stop and bring the ball up the court.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> listening to the radio about a week ago, a football coach was being interviewed and he made a good point. when a player struggles, be it issues with the team, or past their prime or whatever, then they simply get replaced since he/she is the "problem". But when you have the _entire_ team playing like shiit, unresponsive, lacking effort and well...pretty much despondent, then the "problem" lies in the coaching.
> 
> I can understand the learning process...this being a new team and all, but theres no excuse when you got most, if not all the players in a basketball team (a talented one by the way) playing with no motivation, hustle and effort. Somethings got to give. You cant blame all the players, especially since most of them have so many accomplishments and excellent reputations as basketball players. Something is clearly wrong either with the head coach, or the coaching staff in general.


Head Coach is a position that you can't project how good one will be until he actually does it. Riley gave Spoo his chance and he has failed. He actually failed his first year and last year but the focus wasn't on him. Now he's finally getting exposed for his bull****. This was long overdue.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Spo: "We have to be active participants in our own rescue"

Haha so much for "it's a process".


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Outscored 40-4 off the bench and 38-18 in the paint.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

As much as I dont want to do this...

Bosh or Big Z for POTG?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Spo: "We have to be active participants in our own rescue"
> 
> Haha so much for "it's a process".


I wonder if that's a quote from this book? :thinking2:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I wonder if that's a quote from this book? :thinking2:


That ****ing book is the worst single thing to happen to this organization since Allan Houston's shot.

You don't put up parking barriers and tape in the locker room and hand out books and start preaching about the "energy bus." Go find a Sunday church for that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ :laugh:

That's some funny ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Riles sticks his head in a bucket of ice filled water until he almost passes out...Spo hands out a book about positive energy :laugh:

:sigh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is it just me, or is Lebron playing really passive this year? I feel like i've barely seen a dunk from him - usually you see a variety of highlight reel stuff a game. I feel like i've mainly seen jumpers.

I'm depressed. I really wasn't prepared for stuff like this, this year.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> Is it just me, or is Lebron playing really passive this year? I feel like i've barely seen a dunk from him - usually you see a variety of highlight reel stuff a game. I feel like i've mainly seen jumpers.
> 
> I'm depressed. I really wasn't prepared for stuff like this, this year.


The paint is packed. Do you see how many charging calls he gets? Same deal with Wade, he's just flipping up crazy layups now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I know the paint is packed, but surely it has been other years and he's been able to get into the lane?

POTG tonight guys? Z, Bosh or Lebron.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I go with Lebron despite some late game chucking. Z played well but was he even in during the 4th quarter? Can't have a POTG like that.

Also Lebron was -1 in 41 minutes, Bosh was -22 in 38 minutes. How does that even happen?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weird stat:

Granger led the Pacers in points, rebounds, steals, assists and blocks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I go with Lebron despite some late game chucking. Z played well but was he even in during the 4th quarter? Can't have a POTG like that.


Yeah, but he helped hold Hibbert to just 9 and 5 on 4/11 shooting. And had 12/8/4 on 4-8 shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The dunks that he isnt getting are those fastbreak dunks. He's got only one so far this season. That is something he usually did almost once a game in the past.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That's probably because we are playing at such as slow pace...which really, makes absolutely no sense for this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm talking about those fastbreak dunks off of a turnover where he'd either get the steal and have a wide open dunk or someone else steals the ball and he leaks out and gets the dunk.

Another reason to get Mario back in there. He's good for a steal or two a game that would lead to fastbreaks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And spaces the floor a bit more. Having said that - Arroyo is hitting the 3 pretty well lately.

Bosh's last 4:

24.5 ppg
10.2 rpg
1.0 spg
0.5 bpg
36.5 mpg
34/59 fg = 58% 
29/33 ft = 88%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too bad that while he's hot, Wade's now gone cold.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yup, Wade's last 4 (including the Toronto game)

15.5 ppg
4.3 apg
5.3 rbg
1.0 spg
1.3 bpg
22/53 fg = 42%
0/10 3fg = 0%
18/31 ft = 58% ft

Even despite the terrible field shooting, there's no excuse for 58% free throw shooting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's a shame we don't still have Mike Miller to give Wade's minutes to when he's struggling like that.

Big Z has stepped it up the last few games as well. Of course starting him has effectively killed our bench. I wonder if Dampier will become the starter once he gets in shape?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm starting to get extremely worried this whole situation just isn't working...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Give it time Smithi. Good things come to those who wait. Still, this is a game we never should've lost.

Riles is going to have to be very suave with his roster moves here on out. Signing Dampier is a start, but we desperately need a PG defender (I know who you're thinking Smithi ). Other than that - we just need to get some form of offense worked out. You can't just run pick and pops all game. You just can't. Frankly, with the talent on this roster, there's gotta be more than that and iso's all day. Use some creativity - we have some of the most versatile players in the game with unique skillsets. This has to work - we've mortgaged our entire future for it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It doesn't help the offense when Lebron refuses to run it. an insider on the cavs board is saying that Lebron's made no secret to the people around him that he didn't sign up to be coached by the "student teacher" and that he's playing the way he is playing trying to get Spoelstra fired so Riley has to coach the team.

Which to be honest is not the dumbest thing in the world on his end, because to win a title this team needs a coach who isn't going to get embarrassed in the playoffs. Lebron's already been there done that for 5 years with Mike Brown.

You can usually tell if Lebron is giving his all on the floor or not by looking at his rebounds. The farther he's away from 10 rebounds the less he's in the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Something we don't run enough by the by is the dribble hand off with Lebron/Wade. That play is devestating, but we rarely set it up. It lets Wade or Lebron take the ball at full speed like a running back and hit the hole at top velocity. It's the best way to use the two of them I think. That's their stockton/malone play IMO.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Spo: "We have to be active participants in our own rescue"
> 
> Haha so much for "it's a process".


Funny that was really from last night because he has used that exact quote before. Wouldn't being active participants include drilling and concentrating on offense which he doesn't do? The problem is the offense. If anything he puts too much pressure on defense and puts the onus on Miami to make all the stops and when the other team hits one shot they gain all momentum. It's a tough way to play.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I think the problem is offensively it has been said he threw out all the stringent rules and plays of last year and is letting the guys play. I have a feeling we're trying to running a free flow offense and instead of us being the halfcourt Phoenix Suns we're instead a team of guys who stand in one place scared to screw up.

We need a hell of a lot more movement on offense. It seems every time we come up the court and move around a bit good things happen.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Smithian said:


> I think the problem is offensively it has been said he threw out all the stringent rules and plays of last year and is letting the guys play. I have a feeling we're trying to running a free flow offense and instead of us being the halfcourt Phoenix Suns we're instead a team of guys who stand in one place scared to screw up.
> 
> We need a hell of a lot more movement on offense. It seems every time we come up the court and move around a bit good things happen.


This is exactly the problem. Spo's gameplan seems to be to put the offense into a few basic sets and then let the playmakers freelance from there. "Letting the guys play" is exactly what you DONT want to do with 3 guys who have been first (and sometimes only) options for 7 years. Their natural ball dominating ways will take over and you will get what you see last night with Wade and Lebron chucking random threes. When people are doing things on the floor, there is no philosophy or point behind it and that is where the coaching staff has failed.


----------

